# Rusty Rider advice?



## HEM (5 January 2018)

Hi all, 
I am looking to get back into the horsey world after a couple of years out and wanted some opinions (you all seem really knowledgeable and a lot more involved than I am now!).

I found an advert that was a women offering her horses out for people like me (a bit rusty) or complete beginners, to come and learn 'horse care side of things' as well as some riding. Offering this service at £20. I first saw this and thought it sound perfect! I can refresh my memory and then look at properly getting back into it with a loan or share in a couple of months. But the more I thought about it the more I thought this sounds a little of a mickey take. Is this women expecting me to muck out her horses and do all the yard work while she stand there and 'advises' me and then expect me to pay her £20 for her expertise? 

I guess what I am asking is if you think this really is genuine and going to be helpful or should I just got back to a riding school and focus the actual riding before remembering all the yard work that's involved?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## LaurenBay (5 January 2018)

I would start at a Riding School. Get used to being around the Horses and refreshing the riding part. Once you have settled in why not ask if you can come up an hour before lessons to help out?


----------



## Auslander (5 January 2018)

HEM said:



			Hi all, 
I am looking to get back into the horsey world after a couple of years out and wanted some opinions (you all seem really knowledgeable and a lot more involved than I am now!).

I found an advert that was a women offering her horses out for people like me (a bit rusty) or complete beginners, to come and learn 'horse care side of things' as well as some riding. Offering this service at £20. I first saw this and thought it sound perfect! I can refresh my memory and then look at properly getting back into it with a loan or share in a couple of months. But the more I thought about it the more I thought this sounds a little of a mickey take. Is this women expecting me to muck out her horses and do all the yard work while she stand there and 'advises' me and then expect me to pay her £20 for her expertise? 

I guess what I am asking is if you think this really is genuine and going to be helpful or should I just got back to a riding school and focus the actual riding before remembering all the yard work that's involved?

Thanks in advance! 

Click to expand...

I'm willing to bet she doesn't have any answers to the questions "What insurance do you have" and "What are your qualifications"


----------



## HEM (5 January 2018)

Auslander said:



			I'm willing to bet she doesn't have any answers to the questions "What insurance do you have" and "What are your qualifications"
		
Click to expand...

This was my fear! Thanks both for the replies! Thanks for the advice, why didn't I think of helping at the riding school?!


----------



## Surbie (5 January 2018)

If you have a local RDA centre, they are usually in desperate need of helpers and it's a cracking way to get a stable refresher with a variety of horses & riders.


----------



## {108361} (6 January 2018)

I guess what I am asking is if you think this really is genuine and going to be helpful or should I just got back to a riding school and focus the actual riding before remembering all the yard work that's involved?

Thanks in advance! [/QUOTE]

IMO You won't get an idea until you speak to the person. If they are offering some yard work in exchange for riding and £20 contribution then I wouldn't say thats taking the Mickey. Horses are expensive though it depends how much riding you get for that. 

If I were you, Id get your own rider insurance (you'll probably need it if you want to loan/share later any way) and then go and find out more. I was paying £20 a week for riding and some poo picking for a long while but learnt SO much that couldn't have been learned in a school. Also made a friend for life and have many happy memories of it. 

Hope that helps, just my opinion.


----------

